# Sticky  Welcome to Smart Devices - please read first



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi and a very warm welcome to the *General Discussion* section of Smart Devices. :wave:

If you have a comment or question about smart devices in general, then this is the place to post them.

However, If you have a question on a specific device such as Android Devices or iPhones etc., you will be better off posting the query in the appropriate dedicated forum. See Here:
Apple iOS
Android OS
Blackbury OS
Palm Web OS
Windows Mobile
Other Mobile Devices or Operating Systems


----------

